# rejection sticker



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I was wondering if someone could help me out by answering this for me. I have a black rejection sticker(emissions failure). It expired today, but I put my car in the shop on Friday, but the part they needed to fix it won't be in until tomorrow(Monday). They explained to me that I'm going to need to put a week's worth of driving on my car before it will be able to pass the emissions test. How will I be able to do that with an expired sticker? I know I shouldn't have waited until the last minute to fix it, but I couldn't afford the 800 dollar bill until this week. Thanks for any help!


----------



## Gil (Jun 15, 1998)

If it's expired (over the 60 days) your going to have to pay for a new test anyway. So pay for the new sticker and if it gets rejected just go back in a week for the retest for no charge. I think it's a bit silly that they told you that you have to wait a week to see the results of the new part. 

If you run around on the expired one, you are subject to a $50 citation that will (i think still applies) add 2 points to your step rating for a few years @ $50 per point.

So... $350 over time or $29 now...


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

It could be for the computer system Gil. As an example, if you have an engine light lit when you go in (failure of course) but it is nothing, before you can retest you have to put so many miles on to fully reset it. (Info from my bro, service manager at a dealership).


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Crvtte65 said:


> It could be for the computer system Gil. As an example, if you have an engine light lit when you go in (failure of course) but it is nothing, before you can retest you have to put so many miles on to fully reset it. (Info from my bro, service manager at a dealership).


100% Correct also the inspection staion will give you a letter stating that
extending your retest time from the resistry.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

Thanks for all of your responses. I was just a bit worried about what to do. I wasn't sure if I could get another rejection sticker after already having one or if they would be able to extend the one I currently have. Thanks for all of your answers =]


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

See , it can be done to all you naysayers out there! Someone ask a legitimate question and got straight answers


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

Wait for it ....


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2008)

kelley8688 I can feel your pain I have been working on a sticker for 3 months now with 3 different shops. All the shops say nothing is wrong with the vehicle no codes ect. lets try this than that. Fix something drive for a week to reset computer. The drive cycle to set these computers is impossible. I was told that with an older car if I spent more the 300 dollars on the car I could get a wavier from the state but it was denied. At any rate the state says I need a new computer for the car as the old one will not go ready. But like you I have run out of time while I await a new computer that is on order. Keep all the paper work in your car if you get pulled over hopefully to officer will understand. To my fellow Officers out there if someone gives you this story it's a good chance it's not BS.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> See , it can be done to all you naysayers out there! Someone ask a legitimate question and got straight answers


Yeah, because a chick asked it.


----------



## Boston Man (May 6, 2008)

What car do you have? There's a specific cycle you must go through to ready all of the monitors in your vehicle. Example: Must stay at 50 mph for x ammount of minutes, then up to 60 mph for x minutes, then down to 40 at x minutes. Each make has their own.


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Thimios315 said:


> *ahahha - you make a good point, Kate! - L0L*


Thank you dear....(flattery will get you EVERYWHERE)....


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2008)

Boston Man said:


> What car do you have? There's a specific cycle you must go through to ready all of the monitors in your vehicle. Example: Must stay at 50 mph for x ammount of minutes, then up to 60 mph for x minutes, then down to 40 at x minutes. Each make has their own.


I have a 1998 Jeep Cherokee. It wasn't going into overdrive which made the check engine light come on. Now, it's fixed, but I have been driving around scared that I'm going to get pulled over because the sticker is expired. I'm keeping the paperwork from the shop in my car. I've never been pulled over before and I would like to keep it that way.


----------



## Tuna (Jun 1, 2006)

justanotherparatrooper said:


> See , it can be done to all you naysayers out there! Someone ask a legitimate question and got straight answers


Your absolutly correct but they are not as much fun.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

kttref said:


> Yeah, because a chick asked it.


Technically, mine was a response to what Gil said, so I haven't sold out yet inch:


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

Keyword: Yet


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Nothing will happen if I stop you, I don't jam people up with emission rejections unless its a looooong way expired or rejected. This state has been extorting money from people who cant afford it since the new emission laws went into effect and have some pathetic policy about spending x amount of dollars and failing 3 times before qualifying for a waiver by the state. I'm not going to cause someone more money in fines/surcharge that they don't have because an 02 sensor wont let the machine print a valid sticker. Thats just me though, written warnings all the way! Now a safety rejection, thats a different story.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for all of your help. Even though I was supposed to wait until Monday, I went early to get my sticker and my car passed today. No more driving around with an expired sticker... that was nerve racking! Kudos to all of you that tried to help!


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

kttref said:


> flattery will get you *EVERYWHERE*)....


Oh ya??? :naughty:...


----------



## kttref (Oct 5, 2004)

haha I'll let you think it does


----------

